# How can I get my betta to stay away from the filter?



## ieathellokitty

So my betta had swim bladder, and he has made a full recovery. This morning he cheerfully met me and begged for food, rather then hiding trying to keep himself from floating sideways. Now he will not stop swimming behind the filter, but from swimming behind there, he really tore up his fins. I feel so bad, I hope they don't take too long to grow back. Would a plant keep him away? Or do I need to look into a new type of filter? Which I really can't afford.

Should I start using bettafix now? Someone recommended it, but I don't trust everything I read. 

I feel like everything has gone wrong with this fish. I have never had problems with my other fish. -sigh- I'm starting to feel like I shouldn't be keeping fish.


----------



## navigator black

If it is a hang on the back type filter, take some sponge (filter sponge is great), cut a slot in the top of a piece and work the filter intake into it. It'll slow the flow but will keep the Betta's fins from getting caught in it.


----------



## ieathellokitty

navigator black said:


> If it is a hang on the back type filter, take some sponge (filter sponge is great), cut a slot in the top of a piece and work the filter intake into it. It'll slow the flow but will keep the Betta's fins from getting caught in it.


The filter suction cups to the side. I put up a picture in the first post.


----------



## lkfishy

I agree with navigator black in finding a way to cover the filter slots, maybe mesh or nylon? But I also suggest getting him some plants or a betta hammock to rest in. Java moss is great because they can rest in or on it and it doesn't require maintenance but it does need some light. If you can't have live plants fake ones work, i would just get the soft silk ones instead of plastic. If he won't stop going behind the filter he is probably looking for somewhere to rest/hide. I see you have a little house but my bettas have never used those, they prefer a home near the surface because they frequently go up for air. Your not a bad betta keeper! A bad betta keeper wouldn't come for help when they were concerned about their fish


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

Definetly try to get one of the betta hammocks, they're usually only acouple dollars and are made by ZooMed, that filters a type of internal filter with the intake at the bottom right? Maybe try tying some black nylon pantyhose across the bottom covering the intake like nav black mentioned? also maybe that spongebob ornamant is rough on the inside? Check the edges and see if any are kinda sharp he could be snagging them on?


----------



## majerah1

First off, DO NOT USE betta/ mela/ pimafix. They irritate the labrynth organ and do much more harm than good. He is back there to get away from the flow. I suggest you invest in a sponge filter for him or a small HOB. I suggest a Marina slim, as it has a sponge on the intake already and the flow is adjustable. Ive not used one but I know a few betta people who have and they love them. For him to heal, Keep him warm and clean. No meds necessary usually. Just good clean warm water. I suggest the temp the be about 82 at least, 84 preferred.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

change to one of these filters instead
Economy Corner Filter - Up to 10 gallons | ThatPetPlace.com
Clear-free Air Cartridge Filter - Up to 10 gal. | ThatPetPlace.com

I use the later with my crowntail and he does just fine. 
and melafix/pimafix does NOT float on top of the water, it gets mixed in, its a safe method providing you underdose a little bit not overdose, Ive saved many of bettas from walmarts death grip using pima and mela fix but never combining them together(not sure why just havnt). The crowntail I kept was covered in body fungus, in milky like water, no fins and ick, he is alive and very well today in his own 5g with heat,filter,sand,low light low tech plants loving his hikari bites.


----------



## ieathellokitty

majerah1 said:


> First off, DO NOT USE betta/ mela/ pimafix. They irritate the labrynth organ and do much more harm than good. He is back there to get away from the flow. I suggest you invest in a sponge filter for him or a small HOB. I suggest a Marina slim, as it has a sponge on the intake already and the flow is adjustable. Ive not used one but I know a few betta people who have and they love them. For him to heal, Keep him warm and clean. No meds necessary usually. Just good clean warm water. I suggest the temp the be about 82 at least, 84 preferred.


The flow isn't the problem. He was squeezing back there to right himself when he has swim bladder. I have used the same filter for a long time, the flow isn't strong at all.


----------



## ieathellokitty

SuckMyCichlids said:


> Definetly try to get one of the betta hammocks, they're usually only acouple dollars and are made by ZooMed, that filters a type of internal filter with the intake at the bottom right? Maybe try tying some black nylon pantyhose across the bottom covering the intake like nav black mentioned? also maybe that spongebob ornamant is rough on the inside? Check the edges and see if any are kinda sharp he could be snagging them on?


I checked the spongebob thing when I bought it, and its all smooth. He doesn't swim near the bottom of the filter, but literally between the back of it, and the wall.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

ieathellokitty said:


> The flow isn't the problem. He was squeezing back there to right himself when he has swim bladder. I have used the same filter for a long time, the flow isn't strong at all.


Yup, the i series are not strong flows, I do suggest using a womans panty hose, to cover the inlets on there, cause the impeller isnt to far from the slits in the bottom and could be nicking its fins. My i30 blew up but I did this when I had mine with my angel fry.


----------



## ieathellokitty

lkfishy said:


> I agree with navigator black in finding a way to cover the filter slots, maybe mesh or nylon? But I also suggest getting him some plants or a betta hammock to rest in. Java moss is great because they can rest in or on it and it doesn't require maintenance but it does need some light. If you can't have live plants fake ones work, i would just get the soft silk ones instead of plastic. If he won't stop going behind the filter he is probably looking for somewhere to rest/hide. I see you have a little house but my bettas have never used those, they prefer a home near the surface because they frequently go up for air. Your not a bad betta keeper! A bad betta keeper wouldn't come for help when they were concerned about their fish


Thank you so much. Next time I get paid, I plan on going to the pet store, and picking up a plant. I'm going to ask the pet store about the filter as well. I guess I shouldn't doubt myself because of one fish giving me a rather hard time. He goes in the house pretty often though. He pops his head out the little windows. :betta:


----------



## lkfishy

Bettas all have such good personalities


----------

